

Factor Playground - 0xdeadc0de
http://factor.openeducationtools.com/

======
paulgb
Neat. This isn't just an ajax front-end to a Factor interpreter on someone's
server, it's an actual interpreter for (a subset of) Factor in JavaScript.

